# Weapons self defense from Holland



## nlkenpo (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's a clip from an annual all style tournament with only forms and self defense. Our guys got a 1st place with this series.

As always we welcome your comments in order to improve for next year!!

Marcel


----------

